
Well, Actually - johns
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2011/Feb-17.html
======
delackner
Well said, but the post title doesn't say anything that would give an idea of
what it is about. A lot of people would do well to read this.

------
beagle3
The subsection title: "Why you are not getting laid". The author: Miguel de
Icaza, the man behind Mono (among other things)

Worth reading.

